# CO2 Needle Valve



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

I have a 3M Co2 Regulator with an Aqua Medic Solenoid and a Clipard needle valve and I would like to change this setup to add a JBL bubble counter and and set it up as 1 complete unit {like JBL offers or Milwaukee CO2 Regulators} Aquatic Magic sells a Needle Valve: 
http://aqmagic.com/store/product_info.php?pName=needle-valve&cName=co2-equipment-valve and they show a chrome plated Needle Valve similar too this one on there Ebay site also. 
Has anyone try doing this, right now i have everything inline , does anyone know where i can get the needle valve that JBL or Milwaukee uses on there system


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

The one you posted looks pretty similar to the milwaukee needle valve. If you're looking for the bubble counter, here is a link to the JBJ ones, which i've added to a milwaukee regulator before.
IMO, I would avoid the milwaukee/JBJ needle valves like the plague. I have 3, and they are all miserable to use. Very hard to dial in, and sometimes prone to backing off.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

has anyone try the Reef Fanatic CO2 Needle Valve with a JBL bubble counter


----------



## Brendan Redler (Jun 1, 2008)

Indignation said:


> The one you posted looks pretty similar to the milwaukee needle valve. If you're looking for the bubble counter, here is a link to the JBJ ones, which i've added to a milwaukee regulator before.
> IMO, I would avoid the milwaukee/JBJ needle valves like the plague. I have 3, and they are all miserable to use. Very hard to dial in, and sometimes prone to backing off.


I have no problem at all dialing in the needle valve on my JBJ reg purchased from http://www.co2-canisters.com/ . It works fine. I can get about 10bubbles per minute if I really want to, although I'm running about 1.5-2 bps. Easy for me...apparently not for others, just don't write it off completely.


----------

